#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-05
<Lacie> arlug active ?
<kwadroke> arlug? you mean the website?
<kwadroke> arlug.org?
<kwadroke> is that what you're taking about, Lacie?
<Lacie> does arlug exist?
<kwadroke> arlug is a website to list lugs in arkansas
<kwadroke> I run arlug.org
<Lacie> nm, nwarlug website is dead
<kwadroke> really all LUGs in arkansas are dead, unfortunately
<kwadroke> I run the websites for carlug.org & hsalug.org, which is why they're still up
<kwadroke> I need to do some clean up on arlug.org
<Lacie> why?
<Lacie> heh, carlug
<Lacie> like taht
<kwadroke> since broadband has become more available, it seems the need for Lugs have deminished
<Lacie> as a result of info on the web?
<Lacie> or because of inet & windows
<kwadroke> info on the web mostly
<kwadroke> and linux is easier to use
<kwadroke> nowdays
<Lacie> ya ya, easier to use 4 sure
<Lacie> still, if you really want to sysadmin something, it's nice to have amigos around
<kwadroke> yeah
<kwadroke> IRC works well for this :)
<Lacie> well, guess i'm headed home for the evening ... l8r
<kwadroke> cya
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-06
<Gerry__> evening
<az7> hey hey
<kwadroke> hey
<kwadroke> I think we're a day early :)
<kwadroke> not to say we can't do anything tonight
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-07
<danielveazey> Greetings, all.
<danielveazey> Hi quin
<quin> hiyas, daniel
<danielveazey> Anyone here into photography?
<danielveazey> Well, I am. I just learned about a program called Hugin that stitches panoramas together. It's pretty neat. It's in the Ubuntu repositories.
<danielveazey> Hello waynew
<az7> hey hey
<danielveazey> hi az7
<danielveazey> Just now started using Tor with Firefox. My IP address appears to be from Germany now.
<danielveazey> Still trying to figure out how to get other applications working with Tor.
<danielveazey> hi CaseyM
<CaseyM> Well hello danielveazey
<danielveazey> I got Tor working with Firefox. I'm trying to get it working with Chrome now.
<CaseyM> What OS/arch?
<danielveazey> ubuntu 11.04. i followed these instructions: http://lifehacker.com/5614732/create-a-tor-button-in-chrome-for-on+demand-anonymous-browsing     but whenever i turn it on, chrome tells me it can't connect to the proxy.
<danielveazey> i wonder if i need to use a different port besides 8118
<az7> you can use torify "command"
<r2d2rogers> Good evening
<az7> hey hey
<az7> tor is pretty awesome
<danielveazey> hi r2d2. az7, how do i use torify "command?"
<az7> yeah, like torify gpg --refresh-keys
<danielveazey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/684034/
<az7> ah, torify doesn't do dns
<az7> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/Misc
<danielveazey> the first thing on that link you sent me is how to torify apt? like if i was going to do something like sudo apt-get install blah blah blah? sorry if i sound stupid. i'm trying to learn
<danielveazey> I guess I can just use Firefox if I want to browse anonymously. Need to figure out how to get Transmission working with Tor too.
<a_unix_geek> hey hye
<danielveazey> hi geek
<a_unix_geek> anything inteesting happening?
<danielveazey> i've been messing around with tor. i got it working with firefox because it has a plugin to use it after installing it, but i can't get chrome to work with it. ubuntu 11.04
<a_unix_geek> I've messed with Tor a bit, but many sites I went to with it were blocked.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-08
<a_unix_geek> heya
<danielveazey> hello
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-09
<spsalsm> Hello?
<spsalsm> It'
<spsalsm> It's not Tuesday night
<spsalsm> But rather Thursday
<danielveazey> greetings, anyone out there today?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-10
<danielveazey> hello
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-11
<danielveazey> hello all
<module000> lots of traffic tonight from that hogs game
<danielveazey> hi amartin
<danielveazey> hi all
<amartin> hello Dan
<danielveazey> watching football today?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-09-05
<mR0rI0n> hello
